# Wireless Network adaptor is not installed!



## AmirPSU (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Vostro 1500 notebook with Win XP home edition 32bit OS. I just reinstalled my windows, but when I install the wireless adaptor, it goes through all the process but finally says: driver is not installed.
I think the adaptor is Intel Pro/set wireless WIFI Link 4965AGN.

Please help me resolve this issue.
Thanks.

Here is the system info on the network adaptor:
----------------------------------------------------------
Name	[00000001] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\2F125DA1424FC000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	1
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	02B:C09:BC:14
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/3/2004 6:58 PM)

Name	[00000010] Teefer2 Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Teefer2 Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\SYMC_TEEFER2MP\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	10
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	98:7B:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\teefer2.sys (11.0.3700.697, 48.38 KB (49,536 bytes), 10/14/2008 2:24 PM)

Name	[00000011] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_02281028&REV_02\4&28D6DE3B&0&00F0
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	11
Service Name	bcm4sbxp
IP Address	192.168.1.101
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	192.168.1.1
DHCP Lease Expires	5/18/2009 12:11 PM
DHCP Lease Obtained	5/17/2009 12:11 PM
MAC Address	00:1D:09:C9:41:E7
Memory Address	0xFE5FE000-0xFE5FFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcm4sbxp.sys (4.60.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 44.50 KB (45,568 bytes), 5/17/2009 12:17 AM)

Name	[00000012] Teefer2 Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Teefer2 Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\SYMC_TEEFER2MP\0001
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	12
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:1D:09:C9:41:E7
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\teefer2.sys (11.0.3700.697, 48.38 KB (49,536 bytes), 10/14/2008 2:24 PM)

Name	[00000013] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	13
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:1D:09:C9:41:E7
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000002] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	2
Service Name	NdisIP
IP Address	192.168.1.101
IP Subnet	255.255.255.0
Default IP Gateway	192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:1D:09:C9:41:E7

Name	[00000003] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	3
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	4
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	5
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	6
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000007] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	7
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000008] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	8
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)

Name	[00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	5/17/2009 12:10 PM
Index	9
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	98:7B:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 6:00 AM)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Where are you getting the driver? You should be able to go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and downlod the drivers.

Be sure to install the Chipset driver first, then any others


----------

